# Thinking About Installing A Hydrofoil On My Boat



## LTE (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a Mercury 25hp (4 stroke) on my Tracker Pro Team 175. 

The front rides up extremely high and I would like for it to level out.  What experience do you guys have with these?  Any certain brand or type you recommend over others?


----------



## Davis31052 (Aug 12, 2013)

Personally, before I started drilling holes in the cavitation plate, I'd work with the motor.

You didn't say whether or not you have tilt and trim. If so, start playing with that first. If it still rides high, you might want to look at weight reduction or repostioning weight in the rear of the boat to better balance the load.

just my .02 cents


----------



## LTE (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks.

I do have trim on it.  Tried that and it didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Jranger (Aug 12, 2013)

How does the motor mount to the transom? If you can lower it a tad it might help tuck the bow a bit...


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 12, 2013)

I have have two motors with hydrofoils, and I am very satisfied.  They were different brands and I didn't see a lot of functional difference.  If you have a relatively heavy boat for the HP, they make a lot of difference getting the bow down (or the transom up).


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 12, 2013)

What are the specs on the prop? 3 or 4 blade & pitch?

Does the front still ride high when your on plane going down the lake?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 13, 2013)

They work. 

It would fix your problem. I mostly used them for shorter hole shots but it will get you level if you have trim. Just make sure your pontoons are dry. Water filled pontoons will create the same situation but sink. Just sayin'


----------



## LTE (Aug 13, 2013)

My boat is a v hull.  I took it out today and I can now provide more info.

WOT RPMs is 5000.  When I rise the prop up, the angle is worse.  Weight is mainly in the rear of the boat with 2 batteries and the gas tank.  These are non movable due to the structure of the boat.

The prop is stock 3 blade from Bass Pro, so I'm not sure the exact specs.


----------



## hunt n duck (Aug 13, 2013)

I have used both of these and had good results with both. The stingray worked the best.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 14, 2013)

LTE said:


> My boat is a v hull.  I took it out today and I can now provide more info.
> 
> WOT RPMs is 5000.  When I rise the prop up, the angle is worse.  Weight is mainly in the rear of the boat with 2 batteries and the gas tank.  These are non movable due to the structure of the boat.
> 
> The prop is stock 3 blade from Bass Pro, so I'm not sure the exact specs.



I was thinking of another thread at the same time. Like the above post, both will work fine. To get the front in down without one you need to trim the motor all the way down.

Love your reason for editing your post.


----------



## LTE (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I was thinking of another thread at the same time. Like the above post, both will work fine. To get the front in down without one you need to trim the motor all the way down.
> 
> Love your reason for editing your post.



Thanks for noticing the reason.  I have been using that reason or similar for years and you are the first to say something about it.  So you win the grand "No-Prize!"


----------



## mikey1297 (Aug 14, 2013)

The hydro foil is not going to "fix" your problem, your problem is your motor is way to small for your boat, to "fix" your problem you need to sell that engine and upgrade. A hydro foil is not going to plane your boat out, your way to under powered.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 14, 2013)

LTE said:


> The prop is stock 3 blade from Bass Pro, so I'm not sure the exact specs.


I almost knew you were going to say it had a 3-blade prop on it. I'd be willing to bet a 4-blade would fix your issue. You can attempt to correct it with hydrofoils, etc....but I'd do my homework through some online boat forums and see what the experts recommend in regards to the proper propeller for your boat.



mikey1297 said:


> The hydro foil is not going to "fix" your problem, your problem is your motor is way to small for your boat, to "fix" your problem you need to sell that engine and upgrade. A hydro foil is not going to plane your boat out, your way to under powered.


I partially agree. I believe it's possible that he has 'enough' motor, just not enough efficiency due to the wrong prop.

When you trim the motor up, it will naturally angle the bow UP....which gets less of the hull off the water, creating less drag and will allow the boat to move across the water 'freely'. When you trim it under, it forces the bow down. The problem with that is you now have too much hull in the water and the boat begins to 'plow'. This can/will cause torque steer, difficult maneuverability, and kill your fuel economy.

Like anything else, you have to find that happy medium. There's a correct propeller out there for your application and I doubt the one you have now is right.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 14, 2013)

hunt n duck said:


> I have used both of these and had good results with both. The stingray worked the best.



I use the bottom one and it really helped.


----------



## mikey1297 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bassquatch said:


> I almost knew you were going to say it had a 3-blade prop on it. I'd be willing to bet a 4-blade would fix your issue. You can attempt to correct it with hydrofoils, etc....but I'd do my homework through some online boat forums and see what the experts recommend in regards to the proper propeller for your boat.
> 
> 
> I partially agree. I believe it's possible that he has 'enough' motor, just not enough efficiency due to the wrong prop.
> ...




A prop might work, i don't think it will but it might with just him in the boat, but you put your fishing partner, all your tackle, full tank of fuel and full livewells, there's not a chance its going to plane out with a 25hp engine. I'm not just talking out of my but on this, its what i do for a living and id never sell some one a 17ft boat with a 25hp engine.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Aug 15, 2013)

That's the lowest level Tracker 175 package they offer. I was under the assumption that the boat equipped with the smallest motor would automatically delete other weight adding options/features? Maybe not.

In a perfect world, that boat should run 20-25 mph....which is enough to get on plane for most aluminum boats.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 15, 2013)

mikey1297 said:


> A prop might work, i don't think it will but it might with just him in the boat, but you put your fishing partner, all your tackle, full tank of fuel and full livewells, there's not a chance its going to plane out with a 25hp engine. I'm not just talking out of my but on this, its what i do for a living and id never sell some one a 17ft boat with a 25hp engine.



I'm with you on that. 



Bassquatch said:


> That's the lowest level Tracker 175 package they offer. I was under the assumption that the boat equipped with the smallest motor would automatically delete other weight adding options/features? Maybe not.
> 
> In a perfect world, that boat should run 20-25 mph....which is enough to get on plane for most aluminum boats.



I bet he doesn't hit 18.

But then again if he has prop damage......


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 15, 2013)

After I used the first one every boat thereafter got one. From 50 hp to 200. Not a tiller skeer though. Doesn't effect top end and gives you more bow control plus it won't let the boat slip in turns. Not to mention getting ridiculous short hole shots. Well worth the money. They make a safe step at the rear of the boat also.

They work. <-------<<<<<


----------



## ribber (Aug 16, 2013)

a tracker 175 (17ft) is rated for a much larger engine, probably a 60hp, so weight is not the issue. that boat should handle the 25, gas and batteries in the rear with ease. i would assume it's slightly underpowered and takes longer to plane off. WOT 5000 rpms seems a little low to me. if this was with one person, i'd say get a lower pitched prop, where you would have more low end power to get on plane. i believe most 4 strokes are rated @6000 rpms, but i may be wrong. hydrofoils do work to get your bow down, but they are for boats that are stern heavy, meaning big heavy engines. they also rob you of power throughout the rpm range, usually on top end, and are considered 'band aid' fixes for a bigger problem. i personally think you would be happier getting a different prop.


----------



## LTE (Aug 16, 2013)

Usually it's my wife and myself.  Top speed for us is about 12 mph.

The previous owner had hit some rocks with boat before, so there slight damage to it.

I called Tracker the other day and they rig these models with engines as low as 20, which seems pushing it to me.  They recommended playing more with the trim.

I don't plan on getting a bigger engine, too much money and besides, I wouldn't be able to use it at Juliette then.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 16, 2013)

If your prop is damaged all you are doing is running a blender. Repacements are cheap for that motor.


----------



## ribber (Aug 17, 2013)

LTE said:


> Usually it's my wife and myself.  Top speed for us is about 12 mph.
> 
> The previous owner had hit some rocks with boat before, so there slight damage to it.
> 
> ...


a damaged prop will not perform right and you should at least be in the 15-20mph range. if its slightly bent you can put it in a vise and tap out the dents and file the edges. if it cant be straightened, get another prop. running a damaged prop will shorten the life of the lower unit gears and seals. i'm sure you know this, but from a dead stop have motor trimmed all the way down and leave it there until the bow comes down then start trimming up. that 25 should push that boat easily.


----------



## LTE (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll most likely take the boat to a local shop called Boatworks here in Macon one winter kicks in and have them take a look at the prop and make sure the engine is all good as well.

I's rather give them my money than Bass Pro.


----------



## mikey1297 (Aug 17, 2013)

If your prop is damaged your going to feel some vibrations...


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 17, 2013)

mikey1297 said:


> If your prop is damaged your going to feel some vibrations...



Not necessarily.  Been there, done that.

To OP, before you go buying a new prop, you might look into the cost of having yours rebuilt.  Generally cheaper.


----------

